# Rear Window Decal



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

I hope this is the proper place to put this. I have a young son that has really into computers and programing and such. We came up with the idea of creating an online business that he could run and manage. Its been a fun venture for the both of us. He has done most of the internet web stuff under the guidance of a guy we hired to help him. I worked out the deals with photographers to use their photos. Anyhow this appeals to some and not to others. But we have tried to take the rear window decal to a whole new level. Their is nothing on the market that goes down this road of using real images. If your into big game or waterfowl i think we have something that appeals to you for decals. Please have a look see.

http://realimagedecal.com/


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I think they look great! There's lots of gun dog people out there too. What if a guy was to bring you a photo of there dog on point in the field. Could that photo be transferred to a window decal?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I really like these. So much better than those really ridiculous, over exaggerated, characterized animal head decals you see on the back windows of ******* pickup trucks.

But hey, did you know there are over three times as many turkey hunters in the US than there are elk hunters?

Good luck on your project, I think you got a great idea.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Great idea! They look really good.

Did you know that there are more fishermen than elk and turkey hunters combined? :grin:

This could really be expanded. Best of luck.

.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Looks great. 

It would be fantastic if he could take a photo that a customer supplied and make custom ones. I think that would go over better than anything.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

One with motorcycles and ATV's at the sand dunes would be cool.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I had a similar idea a few years ago, what stopped me is the ink used in custom printing fades so darn fast after a couple years it looks all purplish. I would imagine some fairly upset customers down the road.

Hopefully inks have become more durable recently.


-DallanC


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> I think they look great! There's lots of gun dog people out there too. What if a guy was to bring you a photo of there dog on point in the field. Could that photo be transferred to a window decal?


Sure can! We have a section of the website dedicated to custom. Upload your photo and everything.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Critter said:


> Looks great.
> 
> It would be fantastic if he could take a photo that a customer supplied and make custom ones. I think that would go over better than anything.


Got that option on our site!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Very cool. I'm one of the red necks with an over exaggerated animal decal that BP referenced earlier.  

These are way better. Question - Do these work on trucks with a rear sliding window? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

3arabians said:


> Very cool. I'm one of the red necks with an over exaggerated animal decal that BP referenced earlier.
> 
> These are way better. Question - Do these work on trucks with a rear sliding window?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Sure do. Takes a little more trimming with the razor to cut it right. Also you will want to select an image that is suitable. Images where the main subject isn't in the center.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

DallanC said:


> I had a similar idea a few years ago, what stopped me is the ink used in custom printing fades so darn fast after a couple years it looks all purplish. I would imagine some fairly upset customers down the road.
> 
> Hopefully inks have become more durable recently.
> 
> -DallanC


Fading can be an issue. Especially if the vehicle is parked in a direct southern exposure for long periods of time(months). using a laminated perf really protects against fading and the decal turning purple. It helps blocks UV as it's been explained to me by my printer company.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

How about one that has hellfire missiles or a brace of .50 cal's pointed at the person riding your bumper all the time!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

-DallanC


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

DallanC said:


> -DallanC


Well there goes another billion dollar idear I had....


----------

